# Have you worn your white leather apron?



## rhitland

Have you ever deemed an occasion special enough to where your white leahter apron yet?


----------



## TCShelton

Nope.


----------



## Nate C.

I haven't thus far, but I wouldn't be opposed to it for the appropiate special occasion.


----------



## js4253

I wear mine to funerals.


----------



## ravickery03

I did for when the GM visited the Alamo last December.


----------



## Joey

js4253 said:


> I wear mine to funerals.



I was going to wear mine to our W.M.'s funeral yesterday but I didn't.


----------



## jonesvilletexas

At our lodge we have a leather apron night, and give a certificate to the oldest Mason and the youngest (not in age) who have worn his apron to the meeting.


----------



## cpmorgan

Only to Master Degrees. Since I am the Senior Steward in my lodge, I have to wear the appropriate attire


----------



## jonesvilletexas

I believe unless your lodge has a bylaw stating you have to where your officer apron and your bylaws have to be approved by Grand Lodge, Art. 273 states that the lodge *may* provide special collars and aprons to be worn by its officers; you may where your own white lambskin apron.


----------



## rhitland

I bet that looks sharp with a room full of white leather aprons. I have wanted my lodge to buy about 30 of them for regualr meetings it seems to me we should wear them all the time. When I wear my leather one I seem to walk taller and speak clearer as opposed to the cloth white apron which has the feeling of being a dime a dozen. The Leather apron has that speacial feel to it. Maybe 148 should wear them in degree work?


----------



## Wingnut

I wore mine to a funeral the other day for one of our past masters...


----------



## Brother Secretary

wore mine to Grand Lodge a few years ago. 

A little tip: get a coat hanger with clips on it and store your apron in a dry cleaning bag hung up. That way it will keep it from discoloring and rolling up. yes, rolling up. If an apron is stored in the tube when it is placed upon your coffin it may have a tendency to curl back up and roll off your coffin... I realize you'd be dead and all, but you don't want to lose style points posthumously.


----------



## nick1368

Nope, haven't had an occasion to wear it.  However I like the idea of "Leather Apron Night" and to give out awards for oldest/youngest.  Will have to keep that in mind as I start planning my year in the East


----------



## cpmorgan2

I only wear them to extremely special occasions, masters degrees and god forbid, one day, a funeral. Then when its all over and done with...my funeral


----------



## Jeffrey.Roach

rhitland said:


> When I wear my leather one I seem to walk taller and speak clearer as opposed to the cloth white apron which has the feeling of being a dime a dozen. The Leather apron has that special feel to it.



You're so right, Bro   I was an Officer in my hometown lodge last year (Marshal), and the officers had very nicely embroidered, leather aprons that looked very professional, felt good, and were heavy.  The aprons also had a nice, elastic belt on them, too.  Felt really nice wearing them!

That made me want to buy one of those really nice generic MM aprons to wear at our stated meetings but never got around to ordering one since I've moved and not re-joined a new lodge - yet anyway


----------



## RJS

Jeffrey.Roach said:


> not re-joined a new lodge - yet anyway



Have you visited the lodge in Kyle?  I need to get down there and visit I'd also like to visit the one in Buda.


----------



## jonesvilletexas

This apron was given to you as a gift from your lodge to be worn on all proper occasions, so the question is when is it a proper occasion? I personal believe it can be worn any time you fell you would like to.


----------



## jwardl

IMHO, any formal occasion is a good one for the wla. Have worn mine twice: once to a funeral, and once to my lodge's officer installation ceremony.


----------



## Jeffrey.Roach

Bro. Raul:  No, haven't made it to any lodges since I've moved to the Hill Country in the last 11 months (been swamped with the relocation, work, and college); however, I only live a few blocks away from the Kyle Lodge and would like to visit there some time this month before I start back for Spring Semester.

I also have plans to visit Buda, Onion Creek, and the lodge in Wimberly.  I'm pretty centrally located to all of those.  Maybe sometime in January I can hit those lodges.  I think the Kyle Lodge meets on the 2nd Monday of each month and the Wimberley Lodge meets the same week but on Tuesdays - something like that.  I really need to look their dates up, mark them down, and go for a visit.


----------



## Traveling Man

*Leather Apron*



jonesvilletexas said:


> This apron was given to you as a gift from your lodge to be worn on all proper occasions, so the question is when is it a proper occasion? I personal believe it can be worn any time you fell you would like to.



Here's some advice that may save one some embarrassment.

When visiting a Lodge in a foreign country you may want to check what is considered "proper" visiting attire. In many cases that would include your leather apron amongst several other items...


----------



## Jon D. Smith

I have worn mine on three occasions:
Visitation of the GLWM to the Alvin Lodge, installation of officers at the Alvin Lodge and the installation of officers at my home Lodge in League City.
Not that there is anything wrong with the white cloth apron at all (itâ€™s whatâ€™s on the inside of the man, right?) but, I agree with the Brother stating that it has a different feel. It does make me feel proud and I think it also conveys respect. Once again not to infer anything negativeâ€¦I do not think that the white cloth apron conveys disrespect or even a lack of respect. 
Iâ€™m also one of the guys that will wear a suit to those types of occasions even though I am not an officer of our Lodge. It just feels right to me.


----------



## 4thgenPM

Gentlemen, we are charged to wear them on "all proper occasions."  What you deem proper is up to you. Until I received my PM apron, I wore my white apron whenever possible, especially to degrees and Grand Lodge.  I now mostly wear my PM apron on those occasions, but it is perfectly acceptable to wear your leather apron whenever you want to in a Masonic setting...and it is ESPECIALLY appropriate at Masonic funerals.  

I think of it this way...I was presented a lambskin (or leather) apron to wear as the badge of a Mason...the cloth ones that look like someone has blown their nose and used it for a Kleenex just don't quite meet that standard in my mind.

Whatever your choice on whether or not you wear your apron, please just make sure that your family knows where it is when you pass into the celestial Lodge above so it can be interred with you...and, if you keep it in a tube please think of changing that...there is nothing that looks more embarrasing than when the Funeral Master places a leather apron on the casket and it rolls up on its own.


----------



## Bro Mike

I have worn mine to a couple of funerals and to the GMs visit at Alamo Lodge.


----------



## wa5oye

I wear mine at funerals of relatives that were masons and brothers that were close friends other than brothers at the lodge.
wa5oye


----------



## David

Interesting question, I always thought it was placed in your coffin upon death.  Glad to hear that is not the case.  Learned something tonight.


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M.

I wore mine last weekend at a cornerstone ceremony


----------



## owls84

4thgenPM said:


> Gentlemen, we are charged to wear them on "all proper occasions."  What you deem proper is up to you. Until I received my PM apron, I wore my white apron whenever possible, especially to degrees and Grand Lodge.  I now mostly wear my PM apron on those occasions, but it is perfectly acceptable to wear your leather apron whenever you want to in a Masonic setting...and it is ESPECIALLY appropriate at Masonic funerals.
> 
> I think of it this way...I was presented a lambskin (or leather) apron to wear as the badge of a Mason...the cloth ones that look like someone has blown their nose and used it for a Kleenex just don't quite meet that standard in my mind.
> 
> Whatever your choice on whether or not you wear your apron, please just make sure that your family knows where it is when you pass into the celestial Lodge above so it can be interred with you...and, if you keep it in a tube please think of changing that...there is nothing that looks more embarrasing than when the Funeral Master places a leather apron on the casket and it rolls up on its own.



This is very good insight on a topic that is normally over looked, thank you Brother.


----------



## Wingnut

I was told by an older mason that he wears his every time he can wear an apron.  He doesnt worry about it being dirty or soiled, for it shows that he has been laboring in the mines...


----------



## JEbeling

Wore mine when I was installed as Master of our lodge.. ! 
and again when I received my 25 year pin.. !


----------



## 4thgenPM

owls84 said:


> This is very good insight on a topic that is normally over looked, thank you Brother.



You are very welcome, Brother.  That's what this forum is all about!


----------



## rhitland

I added to the list of times to wear mine: to all Master Mason degrees in my Lodge.


----------



## scottmh59

ive worn mine twice
to rhits g dads service and for a picture with my dad,who was also wearing his. i thin k i am going to get a shadow box to put it in so i can display it.


----------



## Blake Bowden

rhitland said:


> I added to the list of times to wear mine: to all Master Mason degrees in my Lodge.



Great idea!


----------



## RedTemplar

It is customary in the Grand Jurisdiction of Kentucky for lodges to furnish aprons to members and visitors. My big concerns with this custom is that most lodges (including my own) are lax in keeping the aprons snow white. And, two, as aprons wear out, they should be replaced. I have never worn my apron, but, perhaps it is something I should consider.


----------



## owls84

scottmh59 said:


> ive worn mine twice
> to rhits g dads service and for a picture with my dad,who was also wearing his. i thin k i am going to get a shadow box to put it in so i can display it.



I thought of the shadow box idea, but I was told that in light it will turn yellow pretty quick. Has anyone experienced this? I keep mine in the bottom of a drawer so it is out of light and flat.


----------



## Ben Rodriguez

I haven't worn mine yet, I plan to keep it in its tube for a long time.


----------



## BrianM

I keep my apron in my tube along with my last wishes written down on piece of paper tucked into the bib so my wife will know what to do when my time comes (eg. Masonic services , SR services and OES service and what she should do with my rings , pins/tie clasps and Masonic books) and who to get in touch with as to have the services set up so it will be one last thing for her to worry about . I have a  linen apron that I take with me when out visiting that I throw in the wash with my whites to keep snow white then iron .


----------



## dhouseholder

I wore mine the the re-constitution of Doric Lodge #420. The GM opened a representation of the GLoT and we all wore tuxes. It is a "traditional observance" lodge that meets at Holland. Very cool.


----------



## Blake Bowden

BrianM said:


> I keep my apron in my tube along with my last wishes written down on piece of paper tucked into the bib so my wife will know what to do when my time comes (eg. Masonic services , SR services and OES service and what she should do with my rings , pins/tie clasps and Masonic books) and who to get in touch with as to have the services set up so it will be one last thing for her to worry about . I have a  linen apron that I take with me when out visiting that I throw in the wash with my whites to keep snow white then iron .



Great info! I never thought about doing that.


----------



## BrianM

blake said:


> Great info! I never thought about doing that.



Thanks . After I was Raised , I brought my Apron home and handed it to my wife , told her to put it away for me until my day comes . Preparing for a funeral is hectic enough and this way she will not have to hunt for it , she'll  know exactly where it is and what to do .


----------



## Chaplin the Elder

rhitland said:


> Have you ever deemed an occasion special enough to where your white leahter apron yet?



Yes.  Actually, I wore my step-father's (who had passed before this date) when I raised my son in 2003 so there were three generations represented and he wore mine when I was installed by the M:. W:. David Counts as master of Montgomery #25.  

For those who have visited the website and looked, no it is not a Texas apron as I was raised in New York.


----------



## Chaplin the Elder

BrianM said:


> I keep my apron in my tube along with my last wishes written down on piece of paper tucked into the bib so my wife will know what to do when my time comes (eg. Masonic services , SR services and OES service and what she should do with my rings , pins/tie clasps and Masonic books) and who to get in touch with as to have the services set up so it will be one last thing for her to worry about . I have a  linen apron that I take with me when out visiting that I throw in the wash with my whites to keep snow white then iron .



If it hasn't been said yet, as suggestion to those who keep their aprons in tubes.  

Take it out and lay it flat.  I have been to many (unfortunately) funerals where the brothers apron has been stored for years in a tube and will not lie flat on the casket.  Kind of looks funny if you know what I mean.


----------



## BrianM

Chaplin the Elder said:


> If it hasn't been said yet, as suggestion to those who keep their aprons in tubes.
> 
> Take it out and lay it flat.  I have been to many (unfortunately) funerals where the brothers apron has been stored for years in a tube and will not lie flat on the casket.  Kind of looks funny if you know what I mean.



To be honest , at all the Masonic funerals I have attend  I am yet to see one "not" lie flat coming out of the tube . But , this is because we do not put it on their coffin , we put them on the body ( or the funeral parlor does ) , so the apron forms to the body . Kinda of hard to bury a Mason in his apron if it is on his coffin (if it is his wishes to be buried with it ) and we want the apron on them before the family and friends show up  . We have a special apron we use for the funeral service ritual itself that we keep with us for all funerals .

 No jurisdictions are the same and the rituals and traditions are different , so please do not take my post as argumentative . Just showing that we do things differently in my lodge (I like to see how different Lodge/jurisdictions do things differently than my own ) , so my lodge members leaving their aprons in their tubes would do no harm . But if you do actually place a Masons apron on the coffin itself , I can see were that would pose a problem .


----------



## Chaplin the Elder

BrianM said:


> To be honest , at all the Masonic funerals I have attend  I am yet to see one "not" lie flat coming out of the tube . But , this is because we do not put it on their coffin , we put them on the body ( or the funeral parlor does ) , so the apron forms to the body . Kinda of hard to bury a Mason in his apron if it is on his coffin (if it is his wishes to be buried with it ) and we want the apron on them before the family and friends show up  . We have a special apron we use for the funeral service ritual itself that we keep with us for all funerals .
> 
> No jurisdictions are the same and the rituals and traditions are different , so please do not take my post as argumentative . Just showing that we do things differently in my lodge (I like to see how different Lodge/jurisdictions do things differently than my own ) , so my lodge members leaving their aprons in their tubes would do no harm . But if you do actually place a Masons apron on the coffin itself , I can see were that would pose a problem .




There is no law requiring a brother to be buried with his apron or jewelry.  In fact, we now encourage a brother to make his wishes known prior to someone else having to make that decision for him after he is gone.  This way he can make sure that his apron and jewelry are passed on if that is his desire. 

Having said that, if it is his desire to pass his apron, we remove it from the body just prior to closing the casket and use it at the Graveside ceremony and then present it to his family. Unless the leather has been worked on, this is when it will roll up. Even if we did not use his apron on the coffin when we present it to the family it would still roll up as we present it in a plastic sleeve.  

As you pointed out, each jurisdiction is different and each funeral is different.     What I have learned from my experience is that if you leave the apron in its tube it will roll, usually when you least want it to.  

One of the things we do here is to have an apron night.  This is a night when all the brothers wear their original leather apron to lodge.  Kind of a nice thing to do, but funny when the aprons roll.


----------



## BrianM

I wouldn't wear mine because I personally find those JP Luther , buy in bulk leather aprons cheap looking . It's all up to the individual , I have been thinking about it lately and told my wife I want to be buried with my linen apron anyways . It is a better looking apron and means much more to me than the leather one . It was given to me by my Mentor the day I was to be Raised so I could be wearing it when I was taught to wear my apron as a MM , it's the only "white" Apron I have ever worn to every meeting I have ever attended , other than my officer's apron . And it is snow white and not the ever so slightly off white of the leather apron .

Most all our Brothers are buried with theirs , if we present the family with their family members apron it would be placed back in the tube for presentation . In the past few years , the only Brother not to be buried with his is my Father-in-law's , which is now framed and hangs in my library . I hung it in there so it would not yellow because I allow no sunlight in that room so as not to ruin my books .


----------



## rhitland

I have my Grandfathers he did not leave his wishes and my Dad left it up to me so I keep it for the family. I would love to wear it also if the ocassion where proper.


----------



## Blake Bowden

I wore mine for the first time today!


----------



## BrianM

I took mine out of it's tube yesterday after our discussions here and , sadly , if I want it to lie flat I will have to cut the protective cloth off the back because it is shorter than the leather and sewn evenly to the edges , so it draws the bottom of the apron up . I think I may take it to a family member and have the cloth cut away and a quilted backing put on it and the rope tie taken off (which is tearing away on one side) and a belt put in it's place . My only problem with that is the hap-hazard way the manufacturer had sewn the edges , I do not know how to cover that up . It's supposed to be a plain white , leather apron so I do not know if sewing white , satin piping around the edge would negate that rule .


----------



## rhitland

Did you enjoy it as much as I do Brother Blake?

I also have to agree with you Brother Brian we could have a little better apron than the JP Lutheran 12.50 special. Wonder where we could find a top notch apron?


----------



## BrianM

Could have one made if we could find someone who works in leather . My aunt can , she makes homemade quilts and what not , she has a Masonic quilt and a Shriner quilt that are absolutely beautiful  and she stated as long as the leather is soft enough and thin enough she can work with it . If you want designs on the apron , you can send them off to the company that makes her machine and they can load them on a special memory card and she can upload them onto her sewing machine (built in computer) . 

 I have a question , is the regulation apron in Texas 16 x 16 or is it 13 x 15 ? And if is 16 x 16 , is this the apron you get when Raised ? Or do you get the regular 13 x 15 ?


----------



## js4253

BrianM said:


> I have a question , is the regulation apron in Texas 16 x 16 or is it 13 x 15 ? And if is 16 x 16 , is this the apron you get when Raised ? Or do you get the regular 13 x 15 ?



Texas regulation is 16X16.


----------



## Bro Mike

I wear mine occasionally.  I wore it to the Alamo last December.  To a funeral and to the Texas Capitol yesterday.  

I store mine flat, but yesterday as I was leaving the degree, I rolled it up to keep from dragging the ties on the ground.  One of my friends saw me rolling it and reminded me to keep the apron unrolled by telling something along the lines of "...I'll laugh at you when it curls itself up on your coffin.'



Chaplin the Elder said:


> If it hasn't been said yet, as suggestion to those who keep their aprons in tubes.
> 
> Take it out and lay it flat.  I have been to many (unfortunately) funerals where the brothers apron has been stored for years in a tube and will not lie flat on the casket.  Kind of looks funny if you know what I mean.


----------



## HoustonNick

Recently I've attended both a Masonic Time Capsule Opening and a Masonic Cornerstone Leveling Ceremony at which I, and many others, wore our Leather Aprons.


----------



## Skogie

I wear mine with White Gloves when presenting the Bible to a newly raised Master Mason.  The Bible Presentation is not part of the Arizona Ritual and is done after the completion of the degree and he has signed the bylaws.  The same for the Ballot Box Lecture and American Flag Presentation.  

Since Arizona does not have an "official" or recognized Bible presentation and there are several available, I chose to put together what I considered the best parts and combine them into one.  It is about 10 minutes long when delivered correctly.  

Wearing the pure white leathern apron and white gloves of course are symbolic of purity.

This has not escaped the attention of several Brothers over the years and they agree that it is quite appropriate.


----------



## arlazor

We wear them routinely at Doric Lodge No. 420.


----------



## TMS615

Rarely...usually only when conferring degrees or to funerals. I typically get good feedback from other Brothers who think it's a good idea...but because the Craft have made it an acceptable practice to keep it rolled up in the tube and squirrelled away in a closet somewhere, I fear that a number of Brothers go on to that cellestial Lodge above without the benefit of even having their apron adorn their casket because their families don't know anything about it or don't know where it is...very sad.


----------



## Skogie

All too often the Brother who has passed on is a Widower.  Whomever is in charge of his Estate all too often is not a Mason and knows nothing about that Apron rolled up in a corner of a closet.  

I recently had a call from a person who was handling the Estate of a Brother who had moved to Minnesota, but had maintained his membership in our Lodge.  He was a Widower and had not remarried.  In his will, he had specified that he be buried with his White Leathern Masonic Apron.  The handler of the Estate didn't have a clue as to what a Masonic Apron was.  

After several phone calls back and forth, it was found in a old leathern case somewhere in his home.  He wishes were granted and he was buried with it.

Our Lodge also carries on the tradition of wearing our White Leathern Aprons to Masonic Funerals.  Too many brothers forget theirs, so we bring the inexpensive cloth types with us along with all the other paraphenalia associated with the Service to wherever the funeral is held in order for all the brethren attending may wear one.  

We have become quite proficient doing Funeral Services I am sad to say.  From the numbers I put together for the last 10 years, we have lost more than we gained in new Master Masons.  This is not good.  

Richard Skoglund, PM
Secretary
Payson Lodge No.70
Payson, AZ.


----------



## biggsowell88

My father and I worn ours at the funeral of my uncle.  He was a huge part of both of us becoming masons.


----------



## twobaths

I wore mine at an outdoor MM degree at Liendo Plantation Saturday evening

I don't get to wear ot too oftem as I am the Secretary & wear an officers apron

Any time I go visit, I wear my apron

Fred Bath
Secretary
Tomball 1096
Tomball, Tx


----------



## Douglas Collins

I always wear mine at a Masonic funeral. I've been to too many funerals where the aprons provided were not suitable for wiping tables. They had stains or were worn thin and really had nothing to promote dignity.


----------



## ddreader

i wore mine to a white apron night we had at lodge last year. and to the funeral of one one of our past masters. but i think you should wear it when ever you fell like it is appropriate to do so. i am in the south now. so i am kind of limited as to when i can wear it. my brother will be installed in the east next year in magnolia. i will wear it to that.  you should wear it, you earned it.


----------



## Warazabe

G'day Brethren,

Forgive my ignorance, but being fairly new to Freemasonry (doing my 3rd Degree in September) I'm curious as to the meaning of the question as I thought ALL Masons wore a White Leather Apron when Initiated into the Craft.

I have heard they also wear White Aprons to Funerals, so curious as to what other event warrants a White apron?

Fraternally,

Wayne
F.C.F. L217
Australia


----------



## twobaths

I was raised in Florida

I  now reside in Texas

I am the secretary for my lodge here

When I am not in my lodge, I wear my leather apron

When I am in my my lodge here, I wear the apron of my office

I believe the rule is that you may wear your leather apron on all proper occassions

Fred Bath, Tomball 1096


----------



## Benton

twobaths said:


> I was raised in Florida
> 
> I  now reside in Texas
> 
> I am the secretary for my lodge here
> 
> When I am not in my lodge, I wear my leather apron
> 
> When I am in my my lodge here, I wear the apron of my office
> 
> I believe the rule is that you may wear your leather apron on all proper occassions
> 
> Fred Bath, Tomball 1096


 
I think Warazabe's question was, essentially, "What is 'proper'?" Do we determine that? Or is it laid down somewhere when is and is not proper for the leather apron versus the cloth?


----------



## twobaths

To my understanding, any time a lodge is opened in due form, you may wear your apron

Fred Bath


----------



## Warazabe

Thanks John,

   To a degree that was my question, but the original question states "White Leather Apron" which to me is either a Entered Apprentice or a Funeral Apron.

   Once your a FCF or MM you no longer wear a plain White Leather Appron so I'm not sure outside the two mentioned times above you would put on a white
apron when you have a different apron available to your degree.

Regards,

Wayne


----------



## Benton

Ah, well, thats not the case in Texas. In Texas, Master Masons wear a plain white leather apron. There is only adornment for officers, Past Masters, and appendant bodies. This is not the same as other jurisdictions (Australia) obviously. 

Most lodges in Texas have a lodge set of white cloth aprons for normal use, so you may keep your leather apron clean and pristine and reserved for special occassions if you so desire. (And many do.)

Edit: As a caveat, I'm only a FC, so I'm explaining as well as I know, in lieu of someone else coming in and setting me straight.


----------



## Warazabe

Cheers John...

  Well here in Australia our first Three Degree aprons are as follows; http://www.cumbwestmasons.co.uk/main/aprons-craft.shtml

   Which would explain why there is a difference between Texas & Australia )

Cheers,

Wayne


----------



## Ashton Lawson

Interesting to see there is an Apron Progression there. We always use the white leather apron, other than officers, worn in the manner of your degree. 

I have never worn my white leather apron. I've been looking for a good occasion, and just haven't really had one. I think I will start wearing it at MM degrees. This to me is a proper occasion, as a newly raised MM is a moment of greatness for the fraternity.


----------



## js4253

Benton said:


> Ah, well, thats not the case in Texas. In Texas, Master Masons wear a plain white leather apron. There is only adornment for officers, Past Masters, and appendant bodies. This is not the same as other jurisdictions (Australia) obviously.
> 
> Most lodges in Texas have a lodge set of white cloth aprons for normal use, so you may keep your leather apron clean and pristine and reserved for special occassions if you so desire. (And many do.)
> 
> Edit: As a caveat, I'm only a FC, so I'm explaining as well as I know, in lieu of someone else coming in and setting me straight.


 
I think the original question was referring to the apron that is presented to the MM in Texas.  Most Brothers put their cherished "white apron" away in storage so they remain in "like new" condition.   So, the original question was, what occasion would you feel worthy of wearing the Ceremonial apron that was presented by the Lodge.


----------



## DavidFernandez

Yes,  just a few weeks ago, Park Place lodge here in Houston had a "Wear you Lambskin Apron Night" where all brothers present wore their Lambskin Aprons, and the program included a talk by R.W. Gene Carnes, Deputy Grand Master of the Most Worshipful Grand Lodge of Texas.

All brothers were asked to rise and say something about the night they received their Lambskin Apron.


----------



## Benton

js4253 said:


> I think the original question was referring to the apron that is presented to the MM in Texas.  Most Brothers put their cherished "white apron" away in storage so they remain in "like new" condition.   So, the original question was, what occasion would you feel worthy of wearing the Ceremonial apron that was presented by the Lodge.


 
True, but I wasn't referring to the original question, but rather Wayne's post, as he is from the Australia, not Texas.


----------



## Warazabe

Cheers Ashton,

   Yes it is interesting, and I find that your Aprons are interesting given that they are different to what we have 
here in Australia. And now knowing that you are presented a White Apron on being Raised the question makes
more sense now.

   Enjoy your Journey...

Wayne


----------



## jwhoff

Yes. Twice to the funerals of very dear friends. Once to last falls MM degree in the state capitol building in Austin.


----------



## rhitland

Just to through an opinion out there.  It erks me that cloth aprons where ever allowed.  I have not found in the catechisms where it mention the wearing of a cloth white apron.  The lamb skin is symbolic and most lodges cloth aprons are in poor shape.  To me it is corner cutting on something that has no corners to be cut.  Falls to the saying "You get what you pay for."  If'n we want cheap stuff we will get cheap men.  JMHO


----------



## rhitland

Would anybody have a problem wearing leather aprons if you visited a lodge and that is all they had to offer you to wear?


----------



## Ashton Lawson

No, I'd be honored to wear it.


----------



## Dave in Waco

We are planning on doing a Candlelidge Ceremony in May and pulling out the full dress (suit, tie, cuffs, gloves, and white leather)


----------



## rhitland

Gloves look so sharp in a degree


----------



## Blake Bowden

Dave in Waco said:


> We are planning on doing a Candlelidge Ceremony in May and pulling out the full dress (suit, tie, cuffs, gloves, and white leather)


 
Go for it!!!!


----------



## Traveling Man

rhitland said:


> Would anybody have a problem wearing leather aprons if you visited a lodge and that is all they had to offer you to wear?



A little off track here, but some information that may be of interest to othersâ€¦

Please be aware that most lodges in foreign countries do not supply aprons. A traveling man is expected to carry his own apron and cloth is not acceptable. Most international masons have a leather carrying case in which the apron lays flat and has a pocket for traveling papers, letter of introduction, certificate of good standing etc. A plain white leather apron also indicates the wearer as an entered apprentice; most lodges hold their meetings in the EA degree. (Our dues card means; not much, a novelty at best).


----------



## tom268

Here, where I'm from, we always wear leather apron to every meeting. No substitutes allowed. White for the EA and FC, white with blue trim for MM (much like your officer's aprons, I believe), but there are variations. Germany has a number of different masonic traditions, including UK traditions with tassles at the apron.


----------



## RichardRLJ

I have worn mine to District Meetings and Funerals in some instances.


----------



## Robert G

I was given a white leather apron upon being raised in Colorado in 1983. I've been wearing it to lodges ever since. Recently my wife sewed a belt and clip onto it because the leather ties finally broke off. I never wear the cloth aprons provided by lodges. My apron is a real lamb skin. Under the flap directly on the apron is printed the name and location of my mother lodge, my name, and the dates of my initiation, passing, and raising. It bears the actual signatures of the master and secretary of the lodge at that time. It's quite a marvelous thing. I bought a case for it and I carry it to lodge every time.


----------



## Beathard

In the many moves I have made my apron has been misplaced. It is sorely missed. I wish I had it back.


----------



## Benton

Beathard said:


> In the many moves I have made my apron has been misplaced. It is sorely missed. I wish I had it back.


 
Ah, man, that sucks. I would hate to lose my apron, the one I received when I was raised.


----------



## RTidwell

I have worn my apron in public twice.  Both were for funerals of very good friends of mine.  My lodge gives the outgoing WM a PM apron when he leaves office so that one is the one I wear.


----------



## Michaelstedman81

Beathard said:


> In the many moves I have made my apron has been misplaced. It is sorely missed. I wish I had it back.


 

Ah, man. That sucks. Sorry to hear that you lost it. I have moved several times and have luckily been able to hang on to mine. There have been a few times where I thought I did lose it due to family moving around while I was deployed but was very relieved when I returned home to find it in the box that I left it in. Just the thought of losing it for good makes me cringe, but I do feel a bit better when I do think about that it is something that can be replaced. I will never forget when I recieved my apron and I don't think that I will ever lose that memory.


----------



## wwinger

4thgenPM said:


> ...make sure that your family knows where it is when you pass into the celestial Lodge above so it can be interred with you...


 I have participated in a number of funerals that included a Masonic service. Unfortunately, we have always had to use a cloth apron with which to drape the casket. The family had no idea where the leather one was or its special significance. Make sure your family knows where it is and what is to be done with it.


----------



## Mac

Benton said:


> Ah, man, that sucks. I would hate to lose my apron, the one I received when I was raised.


 I assume the answer is "it's cost-efficient," but this statement prompts a question in my mind:

Why don't we give the EA the apron we present to him as the badge of a Mason?  It seems like we present it to him to wear, tell him about all it represents, and then take it back until he's completed his Master Mason degree as though he was only renting it prior.


----------



## Benton

Mac said:


> Why don't we give the EA the apron we present to him as the badge of a Mason? It seems like we present it to him to wear, tell him about all it represents, and then take it back until he's completed his Master Mason degree as though he was only renting it prior.



I wondered that myself during my EA. Something I think ought to be looked into, potentially changed. It certainly sends a very mixed message in my mind.


----------



## Brent Heilman

Benton said:


> I wondered that myself during my EA. Something I think ought to be looked into, potentially changed. It certainly sends a very mixed message in my mind.


 
Same here for me. I see no reason why it couldn't be done. I could understand a ring or something along the lines of an everyday wearable item, but to not receive your apron then seems a bit odd. I thought when I was initiated it was going to be my responsibility to purchase one myself. No one told until a couple of weeks later when I would receive mine.


----------



## Benton

This is especially true because I believe, according to Grand Lodge law, an EA is entitled to a Masonic burial if he wants one, correct? (Don't have a law book, so someone else please check me on that.) If that's the case, he ought to have his own apron to be buried in.


----------



## Mac

I also wonder why some attach a stigma to the apron they receive in the 3rd.  For example, until I received my TLR apron, I wore my "white" apron to most formal Masonic functions as a sign of respect.  I really only wear the TLR apron everywhere because it's a conversation starter that allows me to encourage other Masons to join TLR and do some research!


----------



## Pscyclepath

Mac said:


> I assume the answer is "it's cost-efficient," but this statement prompts a question in my mind:
> 
> Why don't we give the EA the apron we present to him as the badge of a Mason?  It seems like we present it to him to wear, tell him about all it represents, and then take it back until he's completed his Master Mason degree as though he was only renting it prior.



That's what's done up here in Arkansaw...  I was presented with my lambskin upon being initiated as an EA, and told to "hang onto it..."   Still being very much a noob, I've only worn it for my degree conferrals, and once when out visiting for another EA degree.

Mine stays put away (flat) in a dresser drawer, and I recently bought as my first piece of masonic "bling" a white leather apron with the blue trim to use for future lodge meetings and to go off traveling with.


----------



## Star Mztyk

I work a lot of Masonic funerals ....so I always take mine and have it when I need it.


----------



## Bill Hosler

I wore mine when i visited a lodge in England.  in the UK you ourchase your own regalia, its not provided to you when you visit.  the only apron i owned then was my leather apron.  it was weird because everyone thught i was an Entered Apprentice because it was plain white.


----------



## jwhoff

I wore mine this afternoon to the funeral of a dear brother of the lodge.  I've done this before and will again.

I also wore it to a MM degree held in the Texas Senate chambers a few years ago.

And, I'll ware it tomorrow night when working my nephew's MM degree.


----------



## Cigarzan

I was raised at Hemphill Heights 1164 (Fort Worth) in 1987.  We had a tradition that the newly raised Master Mason would wear his apron at the first stated meeting following his raising.  That was the last time I wore mine.


----------



## rpbrown

I wear mine to funerals.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

Nope. In a bag between the mattresses. I will wear it one time. I want it to be white when i need it. I can buy another apron to wear to special occasions.

Sent from my iPad


----------



## Daniel Mosmeyer

Hmmmm....  I would think that if one worked at the Craft, the wear and tear on his apron would be apparent. To me, my pristine apron would say that I had not labored but had been a bystander when work should have been actively pursued. 

But, when it really boils down to the bare facts, isn't the apron a part of the external?

Just my 2 bits worth. I would wear mine but, as a recently raised Master Mason, I'm not sure how it would be received. Still debating with myself over that.

-Daniel


----------



## Billy Jones

only to a funeral...sadly. at most lodges in ms we provide aprons to visitors but I take it with me if I travel


----------



## sbymason

I have worn mine, as well, when I attend and participate in Masonic Funeral Service.


----------



## otherstar

I've only worn mine at Installations of Officers because it is a "dressier" occasion.


----------



## rpbrown

Only to funerals


----------



## Bro. Kilpatrick

I've only worn mine to a funeral also. One of our grand officers.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## streeter

when I was entered...a few times since - and I hope it can be found when I will need it most!! - Robert.


----------



## John Schnitz

I have mine in a bag under my bed also dont know if I'll ever wear it. Just saving it for that special day. When I meet my savior in the celestial lodge above.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


----------



## detroit2jim

I wore mine for the three degrees but that's it.  Most Brothers don't seem to pull it out until called to refreshment.



Jim Merrill | Membership Director | Detroit Lodge No. 2 F&AM | 500 Temple Ave. Detroit, MI. 48201 | www.detroitno2.com

Labor to keep alive in your breast that little spark of celestial fire called conscience. - Worshipful Brother George Washington


----------



## JonBoy

I wore mine to an EA degree. I was Master of Ceremonies on it. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

Do some ea's get their leather aprons? I didnt receive mine until raised.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JonBoy

I got mine and wore it though all three degrees. But I really didn't receive it until I was raised. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## barofdeath

I recieved mine when I was raised as well. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JonBoy

It's an interesting process one might think 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dawg65779

I wore the apron once, when I was Initiated. but after that its still in the apron tube I got it
In


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## millwoodj

I got mine during my EA. That's the last time I wore it. I've thought about getting it framed. One of our older brothers always offers to fill out the bib once you are raised because he can write in caligraphy. Its very beautiful.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## marty15chris

I am saving my plain white lamb skin for the coffin. I did purchase a MM lamb skin apron with my name and lodge number on it from  craftsmansapron.com.  It hasn't arrived yet but I look forward to wearing it. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## millwoodj

Will those yellow like the plain white ones. That's the main reason no one in our lodge wears their white one. Over time it will yellow if not kept put up.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## marty15chris

I really don't know. I guess it could 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## FlBrother324

Bro. Bennylee said:


> Nope. In a bag between the mattresses. I will wear it one time. I want it to be white when i need it. I can buy another apron to wear to special occasions.
> 
> Sent from my iPad



We don't get ours until we give back our MM proficiency catechism. They say we can wear it if we want to, but I've never seen one on a Brother that was still with us.
Mine is still in the original tube.


----------



## FlBrother324

Benton said:


> This is especially true because I believe, according to Grand Lodge law, an EA is entitled to a Masonic burial if he wants one, correct? (Don't have a law book, so someone else please check me on that.) If that's the case, he ought to have his own apron to be buried in.



I am the W:.M:. Of our District's Memorial Lodge and if any Brother or family of the Brother requests the funeral service it will be provided for Him. Funerals are all on the level no matter position. 


May you be blessed with a glorious day!

Yours, in His service.


----------



## Warrior1256

After being raised and presented with my apron I was told that the only time that it would be worn was when I was in my casket.


----------



## drw72

I have worn mine to two funerals.


----------



## Bill Lins

Warrior1256 said:


> After being raised and presented with my apron I was told that the only time that it would be worn was when I was in my casket.


Here's the pertinent part of our Apron Presentation to the new MM:
*"This Apron, the special gift of this Lodge, is yours to wear upon all proper occasions throughout an honorable life, and at your death, is to be placed upon the coffin that contains your lifeless remains and with them shall be laid beneath the silent clods of the valley." *
I occasionally see Brethren wear their lambskins on special occasions, particularly when receiving service awards and the like.


----------



## Brother JC

I wear mine when I'm not an officer (so I haven't worn it much), and when visiting.


----------



## Carl_in_NH

I have not worn mine since I was raised. I know several Brothers that do wear theirs. I've now got a PM apron which resides in my traveling apron case and that's the one I'll wear until departing for the Celestial Lodge above.


----------



## Andrewsmith8504

Not at all, it is held in a plastic wrapper, in a footlocker with my most valuable irreplaceable items that will be buried with me when i depart this mortal coil. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256

Carl_in_NH said:


> I've now got a PM apron which resides in my traveling apron case and that's the one I'll wear until departing for the Celestial Lodge above.





Andrewsmith8504 said:


> Not at all, it is held in a plastic wrapper, in a footlocker with my most valuable irreplaceable items that will be buried with me when i depart this mortal coil.


Both sound good.


----------



## acjohnson53

When I'm traveling outside my Lodge I wear my White Lambskin.....


----------



## Matt L

I haven't worn mine since it was presented to me.  It's in it's tube and my family knows where it is. I have other aprons to wear.


----------



## David612

I wear my white apron every meeting..


----------



## Warrior1256

Matt L said:


> I haven't worn mine since it was presented to me. It's in it's tube and my family knows where it is.


Same here. I was told that it is only to be worn at my burial.


----------



## Scoops

Some brethren here who no longer need their MM apron, once they've become a PM or received Provincial or Grand honours, donate their apron to the lodge who sell it on.

In my lodge, it's a custom for the proposer to acquire an apron for a new MM (EA & FC apron supplied by the lodge)

I hope, in time, to be able to pass my apron to one of my sons if they decide to join "big boy scouts", as my 4 year old calls it.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MWS

Scoops said:


> In my lodge, it's a custom for the proposer to acquire an apron for a new MM (EA & FC apron supplied by the lodge)



Similar to here in Ontario. At our MM degree we receive a new decorated MM apron and VotSL to keep. The EA & FC are borrowed from the Lodge.


----------



## dfreybur

In Austin there is a Veterans Day march where we get dispensation to march in our aprons, but only in our white leather ones.  It is given to us to wear with pleasure to ourselves and honor to the fraternity.  Such events are a good way to have Brothers remember where theirs is stored and get it out to keep it from getting stiff rolled up.


----------



## okielabrat

Haven't had the opportunity yea as I was raised in February of this year, but I plan to do so at our officer installation ceremony. And of course, it's going to be present when I enter that Undiscovered Country from whose bourne no traveler has returned..............


----------



## rpbrown

As I posted earlier in this thread, I do wear mine to funerals. I have a Past Masters apron that I have yet to wear because I keep getting recycled through the line so when in lodge, I wear an officers apron.


----------



## dfreybur

rpbrown said:


> As I posted earlier in this thread, I do wear mine to funerals. I have a Past Masters apron that I have yet to wear because I keep getting recycled through the line so when in lodge, I wear an officers apron.



Depending on your jurisdiction, you may be authorized to wear your PM apron.  Two of my jurisdictions say to wear any of your authorized aprons but the jewel of the chair, so I've worn my PM aprons at a lot of meetings.  One of my jurisdictions says to wear "apron as installed, jewel as seated" so I go to my installed chair, put on that apron, then find out which chair I'm in for that meeting.  It's one of those fun little details in variation jurisdiction to jurisdiction.


----------



## Thomas Stright

FlBrother324 said:


> Mine is still in the original tube.



Might want to take it out and hang it up out of the sunlight...It'll never lay flat staying in the the tube.


----------

